

Ask HN: Guest lecture feedback - AlexBlom

G'day HN Folk,<p>I was asked to Guest speak at the local University last night on how to start / run a technology company and add a little on social media.<p>The students were first year with only basic understandings of tech and business.<p>I've been asked to go and speak again so would love the communities feedback on how to better the presentation for next time.<p>LINK: http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/08/ryerson-guest-lecture/<p>A
======
anigbrowl
Strange but true entertainment biz protip: after a performance, run to the
nearest restroom, hide in a stall, and listen to the chit chat.

------
exline
Content seems good for first year students. I'd clean up the format of the
presentation a bit. You were inconsistent with spacing between points in some
cases. Lots of switching between back ground colors, images, no images, etc.
It made it a bit harder to focus. I don't think you should have the period at
the end of the titles, seems out of place.

Perhaps you handle it when you are speaking, but I'd put a bit more about
pivoting. Or talking about MVP and iterating (pivoting) as required. Its
really taking most of what you talk about and explain how it is not a linear
process.

~~~
AlexBlom
Thanks for the tip. I tend to agree on the formatting, it was a 5 minute job
and will be fixed for next time.

As for pivoting it is one of those slides where I put the key points up but
spoke for about 10 minutes on the topic. Your tips would make a good second
slide or additional point though, it is non linear.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
Mz
Clickable:

<http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/08/ryerson-guest-lecture/>

~~~
AlexBlom
Oops. Thanks.

